# Urgent! Can I change my NOC from 2175 to 2174



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello All,

Its been more than 3 months since I submitted my profile on CIC website.
I just realized that NOC 2174 best defines my occupation as my work history involves working as a PHP Programmer and Developer and not Web Design. 

If I log onto myCIC account and change the NOC, will that affect my PR chances? :confused2:

Please help..


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

Relax.
You can make changes to your profile. CIC is giving invitation based on the score only and not on the basis of your occupation.So just relax and wait.


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Another Problem *



manomegh said:


> Relax.
> You can make changes to your profile. CIC is giving invitation based on the score only and not on the basis of your occupation.So just relax and wait.


So I edited everything in MyCIC account and in the Job Bank profile.
But after my edited the my profile in MyCIC and signed a Digital declaration, I do not see the "View My Submitted Application" button anymore..

I wish I could attach a screenshot.

But I will send that you in a message.


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

Sometimes such problem happens.Just wait and watch.


----------

